# help breeding



## rob1986 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, im new to breeding betta fish and could use a little help. Over the past 2 months now i have researched
betta fish also watched lost of vedios on youtube about it. I have always keep tropical fish with grate succsess now trying bettas. 

I have a 43-liter tank with about 4-5 inch of water, heater running a temperature between 75 and 80. Well planted tank and hiding places and no gravel. Had the fish for 2 weeks now and been well looked after.

In there i have 1 nice looking male that as blowen his bubble nest and one nice female in a large glass within the tank, her bars on her body have changed from horizontal to vertical. This is the problem when relesing the female she loses the bars and then they go bach to the horizontal line. These is abit of chasing but dose not look like mating. 

Please can any one help me. Thanks 
Rob


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

The stripe changing indicates stress. How long are you leaving them together? As long as they're not being overly aggressive to each other you can leave them together for about 3 days without issue; and I say 3 days because I've been told if nothing happens by then you'll need to do some more conditioning. There will be chasing, a bit of aggression, of a bit of nipping...it'll just look like they're being mean to each other. This is normal and can last anywhere from a couple hours to a day or so. Mating isn't usually immediate.


----------



## rob1986 (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for the reply that helps alot thanks


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you know their pre-spawn body language. 
How old are they? If bettas are old enough, they don't usually change from breeding bars to stress lines, not even after a few nips. She may show stress signs if she is being overly beaten up. Or

Was she flirt swimming like the male before released? Or was she in a fighting mood?

I'd say separate for now and put the female in solitary. Show her another female and let her flare a bit. Later on, float her in the breeding tank. If she flirts, leave her until the following day. If she still flirts when ever the male approaches, you can either release her or wait another day.


----------

